# Outgoing tide tips



## Fast (May 18, 2012)

Interested to see how you guys feel about fishing inshore on an outgoing tide-seems like I have always had better luck on incoming tides but with work and family that isn't always possible. Any tips for night fishing an outgoing tide?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Do you have a boat?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Depends on what you are fishing for?
I only fish the outgoing tide for specks and reds. 
If you're night fishing, hit the docks with lights, use topwater plugs, 
jigs, live pinfish, shrimp, until you find the one they like the best.


----------



## Fast (May 18, 2012)

I have a yak and a buddy that is always willing to take his boat out.


----------



## Fast (May 18, 2012)

Good stuff 5-0, thanks for the tips!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

On an outgoing tide, all the bait is being washed out of the reeds and sawgrass, meaning that if you fish these with the forage that's coming out(shrimp imitations, jigs, plastic jerkbaits) you will have luck.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

2nd what Five-0 said. Couldn't agree more. I like gulp shrimp on a light jig head.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Outgoing or, as they say in way South Louisiana, when the tide is "losing"


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

When the tide is moving steady and if fishing a river I do better away from the bank fishing the upper half of the water column. Generally crank baits or popping cork with about 3 feet of line to the hook.


----------

